# Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?



## Kai D90 (7. Oktober 2004)

Servus,

ich schätze mal dass Brandungsangeln nun auf meiner jährlichen to do Liste steht. da ich wohl kaum öfter als zwei mal im Jahr an die Küste komme brauche ich auch keine sauteuren Ruten, aber mit Schrott will ich natürlich auch nicht fischen. 

Mein Händler hat mir zwei SPRO Ruten angeboten, leider weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr, außer dass ein X am Ende stand. Sie sind auf Kohlefaser, 3,90m bzw 4,20m lang und haben ein WG von 80-220g, zweiteilig! Listenpreis liegt bei über 100€, da es bei uns aber sogut wie keine Brandungsangler gibt und die Ruten schon über ein Jahr im Laden stehen will er sie mir für 30€ das Stück abtreten. Währen sie gleichlang würd ich sofort zuschlagen. was mich etwas stört ist die  Transportlänge. Für das 4,20m Teil reicht nichtmal mein 13Fuß Futteral aus. Kennt die Ruten jemand hier, bzw. fischt sie auch?

Bei ebay gehen Skorpion Musketeer Surf recht günstig, kenne aber nichtmal diese Marke. Was ist davon zu halten?

Sonstige Alternativen? 

Bisher hab ich mit ner uralten DAM Rute gefischt, die definitiv zu schwer ist und ich nicht mehr benutzen will.
Dann hab ich noch so ein Billigteil, ne Sänger OmniS Surf in 390. Reicht eigentlich, ist aber nicht mehr zu haben. Falls jemand eine zu verkaufen hat..., mags halt wenns zweimal die selben Ruten sind.

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Also die Ruten selber kenne ich leider nicht, aber 2 verschiedene Längen ist nicht wirklich schlimm wenn man das Brandungsangeln nicht oft betreibt.
Habe ich im Frühjahr auch gemacht, ist teilweise nur etwas irritierend im dunklen mit der Bisserkennung.

Ich habe mir am letzten Wochenende bei meinem Händler eine neue Rute gekauft und habe mit ihm vereinbart dass ich sie zuhause probewerfe und bei nichtgefallen wiederbringe. Das ist immer noch das beste. Dann kann man gleich mal schauen wie einem die Knüppel liegen.

2-teiligige würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen, ausser ich wüsste genau wie ich sie im Urlaub transportieren will!!! Das könnte sonst wirklich lästig werden. Mit einem Transportrohr aber auch kein Problem.

Diese Skorpionruten sind meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich toll, kann mir aber auch kein wirkliches Urteil drüber bilden da ich sie noch nie in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Hi Kai. Bitte lass die Finger von den Skorpions!!! Glaub mir. Ich schreib lieber nicht warum, sonst bekomme ich noch Ärger mit eventuell hier vertretenen Vertreibern..... 
Ne 2-teilige würd ich auch nicht nehmen. Ist viel zu sperrig. 3-Teiler sind schon besser und auch besser zu transportieren. Achte mal drauf, ob Du irgendwo Ruten mit schlankem Blank findest. Nicht so dicke Knüppel, die sind so unhandlich und sind zu schwer. Orientiere Dich mal in Richtung DAM, Balzer oder Cormoran. Ab und zu sind die recht günstig. Shimano ist für Dich glaub ich nicht so angebracht, wenn man nicht oft an die Küste fährt.


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Das mit den Skorpion würde mich jetzt schon mal interessieren aber lassen wir es gut sein.

@Kai: Wieviel darf denn eine Rute kosten?
Wenn wir wissen was Du ausgeben willst können wir evtl. besser helfen.


----------



## Agalatze (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

@ kai
vielleicht ist die hier was für dich ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7105854250&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## thymallus (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

hallo,

Shakespeare "Omni" Brandungsruten bekommst Du für ganz kleines Geld bei vielen Händlern und die sind gut und extrem Günstig (€ 30 - 40)


----------



## Palerado (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Ich denke man kann da keinen wirklich Tip geben ohne das Preisspektrum zu kennen.
Man bekommt ja nun auch immer nur das was man bezahlt.

Wenn alle Anbieter eine bestimmte Rute für ca. 30 - 35€ anbieten, dann st die nunmal auch nur 35€ wert.
Wenn man dagegen bei einem Laden eine Rute für 50€ bekommt die überall sonst 80€ kostet hat man ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Natürlich kann man nicht alleine nach dem PReis gehen, aber man muss die Spanne erst wissen.

Hat das jetzt irgendjemand verstanden?


----------



## Kai D90 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

naja, viel mehr als 100€ für zwei will ich eigenlich nicht ausgeben.
Optisch sollten sie natürlich auch nicht daneben sein, sind sie extrem geil würd ich auch noich etwas mehr ausgeben.

Die SPRO 2teiler sehen richtig gut aus, sind aber richtiges Sperrgut und haben auch etwas viele Ringe. 

Ich schau mich in den Läden hier im Umkreis mal um, vielleicht stehen da  doch noch ein paar Schnäppchen in der Ecke.

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Palerado (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Ich habe mir letztes Wochenende die Mitchell Orca first class geholt.
Liegt ein wenig über Deinem Preis aber nun gut.

Habe sie leider erst auf der Wiese probegeworfen, aber macht einen seeehr guten Eindruck.
In 2 Wochen werde ich sie in der PRaxis testen. Dann schauen wir mal weiter.

Ich habe auch noch eine DEGA Viplex Rute. Auch ein schönes Teil, etwas weicher aber echt nett. Problem ist nur dass DEGA pleite ist und damit der Service tot ist.
Nach der Garantiezeit sieht es also schlecht aus.

Die Ruten habe ich im Frühjahr für 35€ pro Stück bei ebay gekauft.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Hallo, stehe auch vor dem Problem, was soll man kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Shakespeare Omni-S-Surf ? 
Wurfgewicht 80-250g Länge 3,90 oder 4,30m-

- Marco -


----------



## degl (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

@Kieler Sprotte,

die Shakespeare Omni-s sind sehr Preiswerte Brandungsruten aus Kohlefaser,die ich pers.jeder billig-Glasfaserrute vorziehen würde.
einzig die Ringrahmen müssen sorgsam gepflegt werden,neigen zu Rostansatz..........kann man aber im Auge behalten.

für Gelegenheitsbrandungsangler#h

gruß degl


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @Kieler Sprotte,
> 
> die Shakespeare Omni-s sind sehr Preiswerte Brandungsruten aus Kohlefaser,die ich pers.jeder billig-Glasfaserrute vorziehen würde.
> einzig die Ringrahmen müssen sorgsam gepflegt werden,neigen zu Rostansatz..........kann man aber im Auge behalten.
> ...



Super. Danke Dir. Angelst Du auch mit der Rute ? Oder war das Deine Einstiegsdroge ?

- Marco - #a #:


----------



## AudiGott1984 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Ich hätte noch zwei Shimano Hyperloops anzubieten .

Sind 4,20 m lang und haben ein Wurfgewicht von 100-250 Gramm .Und sind 3 teilige !

Sie sind 2 Jahre alt und wenig gefischt . Kommt eben bei 6 Brandungsruten vor das einige kaum genutzt werden .

Bei Interresse melde dich doch mal per PN bei mir .



MfG Maik


----------



## degl (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

@Kieler Sprotte,

NEE,
bin einer von denen die erst bei der 4.Genation Rute auf die Ratschäge anderer gehört haben.:c:c

Spaß beiseite,als alleinverdiener hab ich immer ein Limit über das ich nicht gehen will,aber es gelang mir in Elmshorn 2 Daiwa Tornado SS 4,20 bis 200gr. Wg. für 100Euronen zu verhaften.
dort standen die Omnis für 39€ und die hätten auch gepasst,aber mein Händler meinte ich wäre mit den Daiwas besser dran.......recht hat er.
aber im vergleich zu einer Glasfaserrute hatten die Omnis einfach mehr Härte,denke das sich das auch auf die Wurfweite postiv auswirkt.

und leicht sind sie #6

gruß degl


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Habe gestern vier Omni Surf bei Askari geordert ( zwei für mich, zwei für meine bessere Hälfte ). Kosten zur Zeit keine zwanzig Euro das Stück. Wenn es nichts ist, schicke ich Sie zurück....
Da ich immer alles doppelt brauche, muß ich schon mal nach dem Preis schauen.....


@AudiGott. Hätte Interesse gehabt, aber jetzt habe ich geordert. Kannst ja dennoch mal Deine Preisvorstellung mailen. marco@webermarco.de 

@degl Danke für den Tip. Ich bin gespannt auf die Knüppel.

- Marco -


----------



## degl (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

@Kieler Sprotte,

den Tip mit Askari wollte ich eigentlich gerade einstellen,
bist ja schon fündig geworden,mußte bei Askarie ausser Kleidung die nicht passte nie Reklamieren#h

gruß degl


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @Kieler Sprotte,
> 
> den Tip mit Askari wollte ich eigentlich gerade einstellen,
> bist ja schon fündig geworden,mußte bei Askarie ausser Kleidung die nicht passte nie Reklamieren#h
> ...



Bin bislang auch immer super zufrieden gewesen. Aber bei Ruten weiß man ja nie...  
Danke Dir.

- Marco -

#a


----------



## degl (5. März 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

@Kieler Sprotte,

Na, sind die Ruten da und gefallen sie dir?

gruß degl


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (5. März 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @Kieler Sprotte,
> 
> Na, sind die Ruten da und gefallen sie dir?
> 
> gruß degl



@ degl:

Jo, die Ruten sind gekommen. Sind für den Preis auf jeden Fall ok. Habe das Stück für 20 Euro geschossen. Unterschiede zu teuren Modellen gibt es sicher. Werde die Ruten im April in DK testen. Werde dann noch mal berichten. 
Für einen Kumpel habe ich eine von den Werten vergleichbare Teleskoprute von Balzer bestellt. Die ist wesentlich dicker. 
Also soweit scheinen die Dinger gut zu sein.

Grüße

- Marco -

#a


----------



## degl (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

@Kieler Sprotte,

nun würde mich ja mal Interessieren,wie es mit den Ruten gegangen ist?

gruß degl


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @Kieler Sprotte,
> 
> nun würde mich ja mal Interessieren,wie es mit den Ruten gegangen ist?
> 
> gruß degl



Tja, bin im April leider nicht zum testen gekommen. Haben nur vom Boot geangelt... Insofern stehen die Teile also noch unbenutzt in der Ecke :-( Werde aber was reinschreiben, wenn ich sie benutzt habe.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## HAVSEI (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Hallöchen.

Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von dieser Rute haltet?

_Die Balzer Pronto Surf 420 cm 3 - Teilig , 146 cm T-Länge cm , 80 bis 250 g. Wg. , High Density Faser , Edelstahl-Nylon-ABS Rollenhalter , Holo-Design , Zweikomponenten-Metallic -Lackierung , Startring anklappbar sowie leuchtfarbene Spitze_

Ich könnte nämlich noch eine gebrauchen. Vielleicht sagt euch auch die_ Balzer Diabolo _was???
Wer hat Erfahrungen damit und kann mir weiterhelfen???


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Moin
Habe Selber die "Spro Shadow X"
Fischen sich sehr gut, und für 30€ würd ich echt zuschlagen!!!!

Von den Skorpion würd ich im Gegenteil kräftigst die Finger lassen, eher würd ich auf'n Rummel die billigste Rute buchen.

Petri


----------



## Platte (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*



			
				HAVSEI schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen.
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von dieser Rute haltet?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich erlich sein soll: Absolut gar nichts!!!
Schaue lieber bei Spro nach, wenn du etwas günstiges gebrauchen möchtest.


----------



## HAVSEI (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Hallöchen.



> Wenn ich erlich sein soll: Absolut gar nichts!!!
> Schaue lieber bei Spro nach, wenn du etwas günstiges gebrauchen möchtest.


 
@ Platte: Das ist ja mal ne Ansage.
Welche von SPRO würdest du denn empfehlen? (außer die Dyno SF Surf die habe ich schon#6 #6 #6 )
Ich kann mich aber auch erinnern das die gar nicht so billig war. Mehr als 30-40 € gesammt wollte ich nämlich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## degl (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Hallo,
30-40€.......da fällt mir nur die Cormoran Seacor-Surf ein,
sind bei 1 2 3  meist günstig zu bekommen#6 

gruß degl


----------



## Agalatze (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

also ganz ehrlich...
in der preisklasse ist es "fast" völlig egal was man kauft !!!
das ist jedenfalls meine meinung zu dem thema.
würde mir da nicht so nen kopf machen. sind wohl eigentlich fast alle solide anfängerruten, mit denen mal seine stunden am meer verbringen kann !!


----------



## HAVSEI (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*



> also ganz ehrlich...
> in der preisklasse ist es "fast" völlig egal was man kauft !!!
> das ist jedenfalls meine meinung zu dem thema.
> würde mir da nicht so nen kopf machen. sind wohl eigentlich fast alle solide anfängerruten, mit denen mal seine stunden am meer verbringen kann !!


 
Hallöchen.

Anfängerruten??? wenns welche sind, dann reichen sie mir völlig aus. Da wo wir am Strand angeln musste ich nie 200m werfen um meinen Fisch zu kriegen und brauchte deshalb nie so´n high tech Gerät. Ich wollte halt nur einen günstigen Stock der nicht so schwer ist und ne gute Aktion hat.


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

war ja auch nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist nunmal meine meinung. den unterschied zu einer etwas höherwertigen rute merkst du garantiert :m
auch die qualitäten von höherwertigen ruten sind erheblich !
die blankstärke,aktion, usw usw...


----------



## HAVSEI (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*



> den unterschied zu einer etwas höherwertigen rute merkst du garantiert :m
> auch die qualitäten von höherwertigen ruten sind erheblich !
> die blankstärke,aktion, usw usw...


 
Kannst mir ja mal nen Tipp geben für eine _etwas_ höherwertige Rute.
Da ich auf der Suche bin lasse ich mich gerne beraten.:m 
Vielleicht muss es ja nicht gleich ne Sportex sein.:q


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

sportex ist auch nicht das gelbe vom ei bei den brandungsruten.
eigentlich ist shimano die führende marke in dem sektor.
die frage ist zum einem was du ausgeben willst, und zum anderen wie oft du angelst ?!
desweiteren würde ich irgendwie probieren die rute probe zu werfen, denn nur dann kannst du wirklich sagen, ob diese rute dir liegt, oder eben nicht.
gerade beim brandungsangeln hat man extreme belastungen auf den blank, die man im angelladen kaum testen kann.
also dann mal raus mit den infos :m


----------



## HAVSEI (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*



> die frage ist zum einem was du ausgeben willst, und zum anderen wie oft du angelst ?!


 
Da ich nur ~30km von der Ostseeküste entfernt wohne, sind wir (zur richtigen Zeit )  mindestens 1x die Woche unterwegs.
Wo liegen denn die Preise so bei Shimano? Weil ne Rolle bräuchte ich auch noch. <- und als Student ist eher mau mit Kohle.


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Hallo,

würde mir gerne 2 Brandungsruten DAM Green Crosspower Surf (3,90m, 100-250g) fürs Brandungsangeln kaufen.
Es ist ein Privatkauf von einem Bekannten für 35.- € das Stück.

Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob diese Ruten empfehlenswert sind. Ich gehe so 3-5 mal im Jahr Brandungsangeln.

Und ich brauche noch die passenden Rollen mit Schnurempfehlungen.

Für eure Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## degl (2. April 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

@Ostsee Wurm23,

bei dem Kurs,kannst du nix falsch machen................daher Kaufempfehlung#6 

Bei den Rollen wirds dann schon schwieriger,da es in aller ersten Linien von deinem Geldbeutel abhängt 

Daher nur so mal pauschal:achte auf Modelle,die mind.300m  0,35 Schnur fassen und möglw.auf welche aus den Vorjahren,die kann man oft günstiger haben

gruß degl


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

Danke für die Antwort!

Habe mir schon einige Threads hier durgelesen, welche Rollen in Frage kommen könnten. 

Ich denke es wird wohl eine Daiwa werden. Meine Preisvorstellung pro Rolle sollte die 80 € nicht übersteigen. Ich spare ja schon bei den Brandungsruten |supergri

Rollen die ich mir ausgesucht habe:

Emblem XT Serie (4500,5000,5500)
Emblem Pro Serie (4500,5000)

Wobei mir die Emblem Pro besser gefällt, aber leider reichen da die 80 Euro nicht.

Bei der Schnur bin ich allerdings total verunsichert.

Keulenschnur oder Schlagschnur?
Bei der Schlagschnur Mono oder geflochtene als Hauptschnur?
Braucht man bei einer geflochtenen Schnur überhaupt eine Schlagschnur?

gruß ostsee_wurm23


----------



## degl (5. April 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

fang ruhig erstmal mit ner Keulenschnur an (0,30 auf 0,57) und dann kannst du später immer noch auf andere umsteigen.
Bei den Daiwas bist du auch auf der richtigen Spur,selbst wenn dich der Küstenvirus nicht befällt.........die lassen sich bei guter Pflege immer wieder gut verkaufen,sind eben von der "haltbaren Art"#h 

gruß degl


----------



## PietPol (5. April 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Brandungsruten!?*

.. die Schnurfrage wird z.B. in diesem Trööt ausgiebig behandelt

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65311&highlight=brandung+schnur+farbe

und die Frage ob geflochten? Hier ...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41021&highlight=brandung+schnur+farbe

ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ;+
Aber da ich nicht mehr als 3-4 mal im Jahr! am Strand oder in der Elbe angeln werde, nehme ich wohl ne 35er Mono mit 'ner 50-60er Schlagschnur.

Als Ruten habe ich gerade 2x die Shakespear Omni-S Surf in 450cm von Askari für 16,95€!! bestellt.
Die Rollen sind Mosella S 505F. Waren auch ein Schnäppchen da bei uns ein Angelshop aufgibt/umzieht. 50% auf alles |supergri 

Ist sicher keine HighEnd Combo, aber so selten wie die bei mir eingesetzt wird ist das auch gar nicht nötig #6


----------

